# residency



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi
Wondered if anyone living in Abruzzo knows what documentation etc is required for residency as of now and the procedures required?
Many Thanks
Rob


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Rob, if you are from the UK I can advise, firstly you need to own a home, have a tax code. health insurance (if you have been paying national insurance you get an S1 form from oversea's pensions dept. You also need to prove you are solvent, or have work. If you are retired you need to let pensions know (the comune will want to see details of your pension or future forcast. Now saying that it should be plain sailing, but a lot of folk have had problems mainly due to misunderstandings of the procedure, for example, I was told that as a condition of residency I had to attend compulsory italian lessons and pass the exam, of course the consulate put them straight. Which part are you moving to? I live in the L'Aquila region. There is an excellent forum for that region called Abruzzolutely, look them up if you havn't done so yet, all their members are from that region, many living there.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

well the residency thing throws up lots of wrong info.. you for sure do not have to own a home.. you have to be sleeping in the comune you are applying to.. which can even apply to dossers .. hope that is not a rude expression.. anyway someone sleeping rough can apply but is unlikely to be accepted ...

to be serious about it the form s1 is also not relevant... if you are moving abroad permanently and will not be accepted .. its not the fact that the Italians are awkward its the fact that the NHS is a territory based service so if you leave the UK in a permanent sense then the EHIC element which provides temp cover whilst staying abroad is no longer valid ..

so what you need to do is to have a permanent or recognised and registered work contract here.. set up a company or by far the easiest way get a private health insurance policy to cover you sufficiently to satisfy the comune you apply in and have 5000 euro plus change..its based on the estimate for the social security level of payments for a single individual should there be more of you the level increase by a half of that amount for each dependant...

there are various problems that arrive because of lack of understanding .. there is no doubt.. from english and italian equally.... but if you establish a place to stay..if renting it has to be a registered contract with details that prove you are not paying in black.. or a home.. habitable that you own.. you cannot register easily if your house is not considered habitable with all certificates.. 

if working.. you have to have as i said before a registered contract..if self employed you have to be paying into the Italian health system.. this costs just over 3000 euro per year and is not optional ..this will guarantee your right to residency without private insurance which costs about 350 euro .... if working in some areas you have to be registered .. most trades will require your registering with an italian trade body and have your certificates in Italian also some require registering with the chamber of commerce.. you will also require a VAT(iva number) 

now a lot of advice is based on past ease of doing things.. there have been a huge amount f changes and a lot of new regs.. above all new federal laws .. which make comunes responsible or allows them to check your status for the tax people.. its a way of them making sure they get the income due from each resident in the comune.. a clever way as before the tax system was too remote now the comune controls what is paid by whom they are very aware of what goes on and who pays what.. they will see your annual tax return... so working in black is virtually going to be wiped out in most areas... earning money from rentals without declaring it will soon have the same problems.. rentals have to be registered.. and declared .. and now the comune will be looking..

so my thought is do your residency as quickly as possible even if it means renting.. before you have highlighted too many problems that you might not be aware of with how you behave.. not registering your presence if staying in Italy longer than three months.. if staying at a rental not having your presence registered by the owner with the carbineri..as they do not want to be caught renting in black.. driving and or keeping a non registered italian vehicle .. ie therefore avoiding insurance and annual taxes.. you have to have it changed to an italian vehicle and start paying what Italians pay.. new road traffic act laws.. working on a property without being registered or having the necessary permits... even if its your own..

all these things are ways of the comune to earn money as everything here has tax stamps and parts of that goes to the comune.. by making yourself obvious as an unaware tax evader you make your attempts at residency almost guaranteed to fail or be difficult at the start..


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Hi Rob, if you are from the UK I can advise, firstly you need to own a home, have a tax code. health insurance (if you have been paying national insurance you get an S1 form from oversea's pensions dept. You also need to prove you are solvent, or have work. If you are retired you need to let pensions know (the comune will want to see details of your pension or future forcast. Now saying that it should be plain sailing, but a lot of folk have had problems mainly due to misunderstandings of the procedure, for example, I was told that as a condition of residency I had to attend compulsory italian lessons and pass the exam, of course the consulate put them straight. Which part are you moving to? I live in the L'Aquila region. There is an excellent forum for that region called Abruzzolutely, look them up if you havn't done so yet, all their members are from that region, many living there.


Hi Bunty
Thankyou for the information with regards to the overseas pensions dept is that in Italy?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

italy said:


> well the residency thing throws up lots of wrong info.. you for sure do not have to own a home.. you have to be sleeping in the comune you are applying to.. which can even apply to dossers .. hope that is not a rude expression.. anyway someone sleeping rough can apply but is unlikely to be accepted ...
> 
> to be serious about it the form s1 is also not relevant... if you are moving abroad permanently and will not be accepted .. its not the fact that the Italians are awkward its the fact that the NHS is a territory based service so if you leave the UK in a permanent sense then the EHIC element which provides temp cover whilst staying abroad is no longer valid ..
> 
> ...


Hi Italy
Thankyou for that information there's a lot of information for me to digest you say, working on a property even if it's your own you have to be registered and have permits does that mean planning permission?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

rob22911 said:


> Hi Italy
> Thankyou for that information there's a lot of information for me to digest you say, working on a property even if it's your own you have to be registered and have permits does that mean planning permission?
> Thanks
> Rob


rob...

its simpler than it looks.. from afar.. if you buy a house that requires work there are various solutions.. and there are ways of doing things that are legal but reuire you to have a good relationship with the people that will help you get the permits..ie the geometra..

new laws have chnaged what you apply for its now called a scia not a dia.. and is actually a simpler process.. 

if its a complete ruin then full planning permits are required or if you are to build on to it..

these permits reuire you to have a director of works.. usually the geometra that submits the applications and then he has a liability regarding the insurance.. and places the work out to be quoted on to people that are registered here which of course could be you if you can fulfil the various requirements ... a registered builder .. if that sounds complicated it is.. however a sympathetic geometra will work with you and the work can be planned to involve you after the heavier structural work is completed .. but until the work has been signed off without that co-operation not even an owner has a right of access to a property without being escorted by the geometra.. its all safety laws.. so a good working relationship is essential

for instance when i have had property restructured i have worked with geometras i get on with and smaller building companies that i can work with.. removing debris.. tracking out walls for electricians.. finishing work.. when they bid for the job i negotiate what i will do helping them and hence lowering the price.. its not easy you have to work to their schedule.. and if you dont have what they want ready then debates start about costs.. so you have to do what they want when they want and have things ready..

thats the way i work.. on our own houses.. am not a professional builder otherwise i might well have set up my own business .. but there again the costs are high to do that ..

what is essential to my mind is to follow the system.. which means getting a geometra in to manage it all and then bend it to save yourself money.. legal and uncomplicated.. in three properties we have done up the builders reckon when we have been working that we have saved half of what it would have normally cost.. i reckon it would have been more but keeping them supplied with wine and beer... and the occasional lunch has to be costed in.. however getting on with people and joining in is the best way to get into the Italian side of life here.. whilst putting something into the local economy but also being seen as someone that will get their hands dirty and help and be part of life..

none of this in in the rule book its just how i reckon you get accepted here and make your own life so much easier...


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

italy said:


> rob...
> 
> its simpler than it looks.. from afar.. if you buy a house that requires work there are various solutions.. and there are ways of doing things that are legal but reuire you to have a good relationship with the people that will help you get the permits..ie the geometra..
> 
> ...


Hi Italy
Many thanks for that informative information I will take on board
Rob


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

*S1*



rob22911 said:


> Hi Italy
> Many thanks for that informative information I will take on board
> Rob


Hi Rob, my info comes straight from the consulate in London, the overseas pension dept is in UK, look up Works and pensions. It is valid, don,t go buying expensive private health insurance unless you have to. Ask your local comune what they want, each one may differ!! they are the people to please, but if S1 is not accedpted by them contact your consulate in London. They helped me a lot, and as they represent English people in Italy in line with goverment policy, you cannot go wrong. Will let you know if my residency goes to plan, applying soon. hope nothing silly happens this time!!


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

if you are retired its another form.. but also if you are retired the whole residncy issue is easy..which is why many people that move here that are younger than 60/65 get the wrong advice.. i presume anyone having difficulties is under the pension age..

my advice is correct.. the embassy gives out limited often misleading information because it does not know the whole story.. the following extracts are from the nhs and you can see the rules are different for retired.. thats where the confusion lies..



The NHS is a residence-based healthcare system. Therefore, once you have moved permanently away from the UK you are no longer entitled to medical treatment under normal NHS rules.

You must notify your former GP so that you and your family can be removed from the NHS register.

You will also no longer be entitled to use your UK-issued European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to access healthcare abroad. 


If you're receiving a UK state pension or long-term incapacity benefit, you may be entitled to healthcare paid for by the UK. You will need to apply for form S1 (or an E121 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland), which you need to present to the health authorities in your new country of residence. You will then be treated on the same basis as a resident of that country.

Once you have registered your S1 (or E121) in your new country of residence, you will be entitled to a UK-issued European Health Insurance Card (EHIC), allowing you to access state-funded necessary medical treatment when you visit other EEA countries besides the one in which you are resident, including when you return to the UK.

It is advisable to check what is covered before leaving the UK and make arrangements if necessary.
Use the country-by-country guide and select a country from the list for detailed information.

For further advice, contact the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle):

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA

Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm)

Customers who receive a UK state pension can obtain an S2 (or E121) by phoning 0191 218 7777 (Monday to Friday 8am - 8pm).

Customers who receive a UK long-term incapacity benefit can obtain an S2 (or E121) by telephoning the Working Age Group Incapacity Benefit team on 0191 21 87644 (Monday to Friday 8am - 5pm).

The phone number for the Employment Support Allowance team is 0191 21 87037 (open Monday to Friday 8am - 5pm).

If at any time in the future you want to come back to the UK for planned treatment, you must consult your new authorities to find out the options available to you. However, you will be charged in the UK, unless you can provide an S2 (or E112) issued by your country of residence.


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Hi Rob, my info comes straight from the consulate in London, the overseas pension dept is in UK, look up Works and pensions. It is valid, don,t go buying expensive private health insurance unless you have to. Ask your local comune what they want, each one may differ!! they are the people to please, but if S1 is not accedpted by them contact your consulate in London. They helped me a lot, and as they represent English people in Italy in line with goverment policy, you cannot go wrong. Will let you know if my residency goes to plan, applying soon. hope nothing silly happens this time!!


Hi Bunty
Thanks for that information you have been very helpful and good luck with your residency
Rob


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

italy said:


> if you are retired its another form.. but also if you are retired the whole residncy issue is easy..which is why many people that move here that are younger than 60/65 get the wrong advice.. i presume anyone having difficulties is under the pension age..
> 
> my advice is correct.. the embassy gives out limited often misleading information because it does not know the whole story.. the following extracts are from the nhs and you can see the rules are different for retired.. thats where the confusion lies..
> 
> ...


Hi Italy
Once again thankyou for the information you have been very helpful
Rob


----------

